# html code erstellt aber er funz nicht brauche dringend hilfe !!!



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Hallo leute habe ein layout für ne homepage erstellt aber 
	
	



```
es funktioniert nicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ganz wichtig danke im vorraus !!! 
wie muss ich das jetzt speichern damit ich das layout sehe bzw auf die homepage komme ???????
 
 
 
So hier der code::::::::::
 
 
/* === ALLGEMEIN=== */
body
{margin-top: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px;margin-bottom: 0px; background-color: #000; padding:0px;
width:100%;background-image:url(images/bgmain.jpg);
background-repeat:repeat-y;
background-position:50% 0%;width:100%;
}
#aussen
{padding:0px;margin-top: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px;margin-bottom: 0px;
background-image:url(images/layout.jpg);background-repeat:no-repeat;
background-position:50% 0%;
}
 
/* farbige scrolleiste internet explorer ab vers.5.5 */
body
{scrollbar-arrow-color: #DF0000; scrollbar-base-color: #000;
scrollbar-highlight-color : #fd9b12; scrollbar-shadow-color : #000;
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR:#1F1F1F;}
h2{ font-family: "Trebuchet MS",arial, helvetica, tahoma ,verdana, sans-serif;font-style:italic;color:#4A5B24;
margin-bottom:18px;letter-spacing:0px;font-size: 19px;
border-bottom:solid 0px #746b64;
padding-bottom:4px
}
 
/* ======================================== */
/* === KOPF === */
#maintop
{padding:0px;margin-top: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-right: 0px;margin-bottom: 0px;
}
#top1 {
height:23px;
vertical-align:bottom;
text-align:right;
padding-right:46px;
color:#000;
font-size:14px;
font-family: "Trebuchet MS",arial, helvetica, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-style:italic;
}
#hpname {letter-spacing:1px;font-size:16px;
font-family: "Trebuchet MS",arial, helvetica, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-style:italic; color:#D9F086;
}
 
#top2 {
height:69px;
vertical-align:middle;
text-align:center;
padding-top:20px;
color:#000;
font-size:24px;
font-family: "Trebuchet MS",arial, helvetica, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-style:italic;
}
#top3 {vertical-align:bottom;
text-align:center;
height:311px;
border-top:solid 0px #CFCFCF;
background-color:#;
font-size:14px;
font-family: "Trebuchet MS",arial, helvetica, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-style:italic;
color:#fff;
padding-right:0px;
padding-bottom:0px;
}
/* ======================================== */
 
/* === INHALT / NAV === */
#main{ height:800px;width:100%;
background-image:url(images/bgin.jpg);background-repeat:no-repeat;
background-position:center top; background-color:#;
}
#main2{ height:800px;
}
#inbox { text-align:left;padding-top:60px;padding-bottom:60px;
font-size: 15px;line-height: 19px;
font-family: verdana,arial, helvetica, tahoma ,verdana, sans-serif;
vertical-align:top;
width:100%;
height:900px;
color:#7c7e77;
background-color:#;
font-style:italic;
}
#navbox {padding-top: 40px;
border-right:solid 1px #3D413D;
vertical-align:top;
text-align:center;
}
 
/* ======================================== */
 
/* === FUSS === */
#fuss {
font-family: arial, helvetica, tahoma ,verdana, sans-serif;
font-size:12px;
color: #678132;
height:121px;
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
padding-bottom:0px;
background-color:#;
background-image:url(images/fuss.jpg);
background-repeat:no-repeat;
background-position: center top;
padding-bottom:0px;
letter-spacing:1px;
}
#fuss2 {font-family: verdana, sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
color: #8DAF45;
height:42px;
text-align:center;
vertical-align:middle;
font-style:normal;
background-color:#;
letter-spacing:3px;
}
/* ======================================== */
```


----------



## midnight (7. März 2010)

Das ist CSS, kein HTML. Du hast allerhand formatierungen vorgegeben, aber nichts was formatiert werden kann.
Kann es sein das dieser Code sonstwoher kopiert ist? Sieht ein wenig danach aus...

so far


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

ja da gibs so ne seite da kann man sich layouts runterladen und das ist angeblich der code dazu 

weißt du wie mann das abändert


----------



## DarkMo (7. März 2010)

richtig, das is das css file ^^ speicherste unter name.css und bindest es im html file im head teil zum bsp ein mittels <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="pfad zu name.css" />. der pfad kann relativ sein (ohne c:\ zum bsp), dann musst du ausgehend vom verzeichnis der aufrufenden hmtl datei ie angabe treffen (also wenns im selben ordner is, einfach href="name.css", wenns im unterordner sub wäre, dann müsstest du href="sub/name.css" oder aber im übergeordneten ordner (../) und dort in einem unterordner sub wäre dann sowas: href="../sub/name.css") oder eben absolut (href="c:\meinHTML\name.css"). oder oder. wie das jetz mit / und \ ar musste mal probieren ^^

un dann kannst du eine tabellenzelle zum bsp derart formatieren:
<td id="fuss2">text</td>

body is zum bsp generell formatiert, da brauchste garnix weiter angeben. enn du im css einfach "td { formatierungen; } " angibst, wäre jedes zellenfeld von haus aus formatiert (es sei denn, du "überschreibst" die formatierung explizit durch ne id oder class oder style-formatierung). mit .classname kannst du allgmein formatieren. also das kannst du nem div anhängen (<div class="classname">text</div>) oder auch nem td (<td class="classname">text</td>). td.classname könntest du nur ner td verpassen. mit so "unterattributen" oder wie das heisst, kannste dann auch hover efekte erstellen. td.class { background-color: FFFFFF; } und td.class:hover { background-color: FFDDDD; } ergäbe ne weisse zelle die beim mouseover leicht rot wird zum bsp ^^


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> richtig, das is das css file ^^ speicherste unter name.css und bindest es im html file im head teil zum bsp ein mittels <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="pfad zu name.css" />. der pfad kann relativ sein (ohne c:\ zum bsp), dann musst du ausgehend vom verzeichnis der aufrufenden hmtl datei ie angabe treffen (also wenns im selben ordner is, einfach href="name.css", wenns im unterordner sub wäre, dann müsstest du href="sub/name.css" oder aber im übergeordneten ordner (../) und dort in einem unterordner sub wäre dann sowas: href="../sub/name.css") oder eben absolut (href="c:\meinHTML\name.css"). oder oder. wie das jetz mit / und \ ar musste mal probieren ^^
> 
> un dann kannst du eine tabellenzelle zum bsp derart formatieren:
> <td id="fuss2">text</td>
> ...


 

kannst du das auch richtig in deutsch erklären ich checks nicht also diese datei was muss ich damit machen


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Könnte mir das jemand überarbneiten und mir dann bescheidgeben ob es funzt


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> richtig, das is das css file ^^ speicherste unter name.css und bindest es im html file im head teil zum bsp ein mittels <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="pfad zu name.css" />. der pfad kann relativ sein (ohne c:\ zum bsp), dann musst du ausgehend vom verzeichnis der aufrufenden hmtl datei ie angabe treffen (also wenns im selben ordner is, einfach href="name.css", wenns im unterordner sub wäre, dann müsstest du href="sub/name.css" oder aber im übergeordneten ordner (../) und dort in einem unterordner sub wäre dann sowas: href="../sub/name.css") oder eben absolut (href="c:\meinHTML\name.css"). oder oder. wie das jetz mit / und \ ar musste mal probieren ^^
> 
> un dann kannst du eine tabellenzelle zum bsp derart formatieren:
> <td id="fuss2">text</td>
> ...


 


Kannst du das evtl für mich machen wäre das möglich ich komm gar nicht klar 
wäre echt super von dir


----------



## midnight (7. März 2010)

Also Trippelposts müssen doch nicht sein, dafür gibt den Ändern-Button.

Dir kann so auf die schnelle keiner helfen, da das alles nur formatierungen sind, kein Layout!

so far


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

kann mann die daten nicht irgendwie umwandeln oder ähnliches 
??????????????????????????????


----------



## midnight (7. März 2010)

Das *kann *man nicht umwandeln, da ist nichts zum umwandeln verdammt nochmal!
Beispiel: Du legst einen Zettel vor, wo draufsteht: Blau, groß, 200ps.
Daraus kann dir auch keiner ein Auto bauen, weil die entsprechenden Informationen fehlen, sie sind schlicht nicht da!

Du hast beim kopieren mist gebaut, da fehlt die Häfte! Die kann dir auch keiner so herzaubern...

so far


----------



## Puepue (7. März 2010)

ohje ..
also html ist sowas hier:
<html>
<head>
<body>
<p class="wort">hallo</p>
<div></div>
</body>
</html>

und mit css könntest du das wort hallo so zum beispiel die farbe schwarz geben:

p.wort
{
   color: #000000;
}

Am besten du fängst ganz von vorne an und gehst das hier mal durch:

SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)

Wofür brauchst du das überhaupt? Wenn du ne homepage bauen willst, dann fang hiermit an:
? Eigene kostenlose Homepage erstellen! - Jimdo

und arbeite dich langsam durch


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Das *kann *man nicht umwandeln, da ist nichts zum umwandeln verdammt nochmal!
> Beispiel: Du legst einen Zettel vor, wo draufsteht: Blau, groß, 200ps.
> Daraus kann dir auch keiner ein Auto bauen, weil die entsprechenden Informationen fehlen, sie sind schlicht nicht da!
> 
> ...


 



geh doch mal auf die seite www.on-mouseover.de
da kann man sich angeblich so wie ich es gemacht habe eine beliebige vorlage downloaden und mann bekommt diese datei die mann angeblich in die homepage  als layout verwenden ...... da habe ich es her...
xd >3


----------



## Puepue (7. März 2010)

> diese datei die mann angeblich in die homepage als layout verwenden


.. versteh ich nicht schreib mal mit Punktation und grammatikalisch korrekt

Auf der Seite kannst du dir eine Layout für eine BESTEHENDE Seite kopieren.. wenn du noch keine Seite hast, dann musst du natürlich erstmal eine bauen die zum Layout passt aber es dir erstmal meinen letzten Post durch vielleicht klingelts dann


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Puepue schrieb:


> ohje ..
> also html ist sowas hier:
> <html>
> <head>
> ...


 


ich will ja blosß das layout für meine homepage haben das ich dort gesehen habe kannst du dir dass mal anschauen 
homepage vorlagen, homepagevorlagen ( templates ) und dann das layout nr 7 das wilöl ich haben wäre echt nett von dir


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Puepue schrieb:


> .. versteh ich nicht schreib mal mit Punktation und grammatikalisch korrekt
> 
> Auf der Seite kannst du dir eine Layout für eine BESTEHENDE Seite kopieren.. wenn du noch keine Seite hast, dann musst du natürlich erstmal eine bauen die zum Layout passt aber es dir erstmal meinen letzten Post durch vielleicht klingelts dann


 



eigene seite hab ich ja schon wie mach ich denn das jetzt mit dem layout


----------



## Puepue (7. März 2010)

Jetzt verstehe ich dein Problem!

also du lädts dir da eine zip-Datei runter .. Beispielsweise "» Layout: June. "

Die zip Datei enthält eine HTML-Datei (index.html) und 2 css-Dateien und zusätzlich ein paar Bilder..

Wenn du alle Dateien in einen Ordner deiner Wahl Entpackst und dann die index.html öffnest siehst du die formatierte Seite


Also einfach alle Dateien z.B. auf den Desktop in einen Ordner entpacken und dann auf die index.html doppelklicken


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Puepue schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich dein Problem!
> 
> also du lädts dir da eine zip-Datei runter .. Beispielsweise "» Layout: June. "
> 
> ...


 


ich will diese layout auch auf meine homepage habe wie funz des jetzt geht das überhaupt


----------



## Puepue (7. März 2010)

Gib mal den Link zu deiner Homepage


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Puepue schrieb:


> Gib mal den Link zu deiner Homepage


 



ich richte die für meinen onkel ein ist noch im aufbau würden aber gerne dies layout haben weißt ja bereits 

Floristik mit Aquaristik & Terraristik Scharnagl

das ist der link


----------



## Puepue (7. März 2010)

da gehste links auf 
design => design wählen => Eigenes Design 

Da musste dann vermutlich den inhalt der css-dateien reinkopieren (musste dir mal durchlesen ob da steht was duu beachten musst ich hab da keinen account und kanns nciht nachgucken)

und dann gehste wenn du das erledigt hast links auf Dateien => Dateien hochladen und lädst da ne html-Datei hoch udn wies dann weiter geht da musste dich dann mal selber schlau machen


aber mal ne andere sache: wenn das eine kommerzielle homepage ist, darfst du dein gewähltes layout nicht kostenlos benutzen, das weißt du schon?


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Puepue schrieb:


> da gehste links auf
> design => design wählen => Eigenes Design
> 
> Da musste dann vermutlich den inhalt der css-dateien reinkopieren (musste dir mal durchlesen ob da steht was duu beachten musst ich hab da keinen account und kanns nciht nachgucken)
> ...


 
 ja das habe ich schon gemacht aber kommt nix bei raus 

eigenes desin dann steh´t dann fedder und header wo soll ich das reinmachen


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Puepue schrieb:


> da gehste links auf
> design => design wählen => Eigenes Design
> 
> Da musste dann vermutlich den inhalt der css-dateien reinkopieren (musste dir mal durchlesen ob da steht was duu beachten musst ich hab da keinen account und kanns nciht nachgucken)
> ...


ja das habe ich schon gemacht aber kommt nix bei raus 

eigenes desin dann steh´t dann fedder und header wo soll ich das reinmachen


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

bbubi0990 schrieb:


> ja das habe ich schon gemacht aber kommt nix bei raus
> 
> eigenes desin dann steh´t dann fedder und header wo soll ich das reinmachen


 

also ich hab mal kurz nen anderen acount angemeldet wenn du es weißt könntest es ja auprobieren könnte dir die zip datei senden und die login daten auch würdest du es probieren


----------



## Puepue (7. März 2010)

homepage, dokument, webpage, page, web, netz, homepage dokument webpage page web netz

da haste und nerv bloß nicht mehr


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Puepue schrieb:


> homepage, dokument, webpage, page, web, netz, homepage dokument webpage page web netz
> 
> da haste und nerv bloß nicht mehr


 


danke was ist mit den bildern wo das laub und so drauf ist wäre nett wenn du das noch hinbekommst 

also danke im vorraus 
und im nachhinein


----------



## Puepue (7. März 2010)

Die bilder befinden sich in einem anderen ordner das musst du schon selbst hinbekommen.. such einfach mal nach <img oder einfach nach .jpg oder .png und da musste dann den korrekten Pfad einfügen


----------



## bbubi0990 (7. März 2010)

Also ich sag auf jedenfall mal danke...... Und wenn ich mal wieder deine hilfe brauch komm ich auf dich zurück danke 
gruß raphael 
---------------------------------------------
Lebe jeden tag als wärs dein lezter


----------

